# So Pujols is back…



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

…with the Cardinals for his final season. That's pretty cool, I guess. Brings back a lot of memories.

https://www.mlb.com/news/albert-pujols-cardinals-deal


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Who thinks he's going to hit 21 hr and get to 700 career? He hit 17 last season so not all that crazy to think he can squeak out 4 more. I suppose playing time might be the thing that holds him back…


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

And to think that if Barry Bonds hadn't spoiled it, Pujols could conceivably be in range of the all-time HR career record this year. Unlikely, I know, but possible.


----------



## theguybrarian (Apr 11, 2020)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Who thinks he's going to hit 21 hr and get to 700 career? He hit 17 last season so not all that crazy to think he can squeak out 4 more. I suppose playing time might be the thing that holds him back…


Universal DH could help that cause.


----------

